# Photos For Recipe Threads



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 30, 2012)

Buonasera,

Since I am a bit slow with the new technology and I have a new camera, which is not yet my friend, I am in need of some much appreciated assistance.

Could someone be so kind to print the 1 to 5 simple steps that it would take for me to be able to post my fotos on my recipe threads ?

Please spell each step out ... I am quite thick when it comes to computer technologies so, where do I really begin and how do I get the photo from the camera onto the post ?

Thanks again and Happy July 1st Canada Day and July 4th;
Ciao. Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 30, 2012)

The FAQ has: Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - FAQ: Reading and Posting Messages


----------



## salt and pepper (Jun 30, 2012)

My dear Margi,
                   So happy your going to post some pics.
First download your pics to your computer. Next, go to DC main page and click on User CP, then click pictures and albums, Start an album and add pics to album by clicking on browse. Your pics should come up. Ckick the pic you want and it will come up on your album. When you want to post a pic go to your album bring up the pic, right click and click on copy, then paste it to your thread.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jun 30, 2012)

Margi,
        Foregot to mention that reducing your pic size to say a 2x3 will help loading faster.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 1, 2012)

Salt and Pepper,

Thank you so much for taking out the time to explain step by step ... I shall give it a try a bit later ... and keep you posted ... Let us keep our fingers crossed ...

Kindest regards and 
Have a Lovely July 4th,
Margi.


----------

